# Elk Antlers



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone out there have a favorite site to buy elk antlers? I bought one from Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com when I placed a large order for our little guy Tucker to try. He loves it!!! What I am finding while searching is that the price which is high,often doesn't equal a good size. Prefer not to purchase from a Petco or other chain store. Thanks, all imput appreciated.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't be much help with a source...we bought one for Hans and he wasn't impressed. It looks like Drs Foster and Smith has a pretty good variety of sizes,though. Elk & Deer Antler Chews for Dogs | DrsFosterSmith.com


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't give antlers because I would want to know exactly where they came from. Elk and deer in many places have a prion disease called elk wasting disease. Although prions are generally transmitted by being exposed to nervous system tissue like brain or spinal cord, I don't think I would want to trust giving one to my dogs if I wasn't absolutely sure where it originated and how it had been handled. If a hunter I knew gave me antlers from a place I knew was prion free I would consider it. I would make sure that you can know and check on the source.


----------

